# Slowing down locust?



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello, my leopard gecko has decided she doesn't like crickets any more and she likes locust, thing is i cant stand them!!! They jump so high and just give me the shivers! So i was wandering can you put them in the fridge a few minutes before feeding to slow them like you can do with crickets, or are they more sensitive? If you can't then my poor leo will be up for sale 

Thanks
Charlotte.


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

You can break/remove the back hopper legs?


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

seems a bit fiddly :lol2: we have got a less kricket keeper now and that seems to make it easier but now we are having problems getting them from the box into the keeper, at the moment we do it in the bath because they can jump out as easy :lol2:


----------



## falkirk09 (Jul 31, 2009)

stick the tub of locust in the freezer for 20 seconds this really helps slow them down. same with crickets


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Gex (May 3, 2011)

Yeah the fridge is good to slow down most feeder food making it a little easier to catch for the slower or more clumsy reptiles.


----------

